# Lt. Dangle costume?



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Uniform supply and alter the regular shorts to short shorts. You should be able to get the shirt there as well.

Seal team swim shorts could probably work as well.
http://www.uscav.com/Productinfo.aspx?productID=5594&TabID=137&CatID=887


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Or you could just go as Dangle in civies. Jean shorts, jean jacket (sans sleeves) and pink bandana!


----------



## BigMike80 (Sep 25, 2007)

I may use the idea of Lt. Dangle in his civilian clothes if I cant pull the cop outfit together. 

If I buy the shirt/shorts myself does anyone know where I could get the badge and patches for it? Would it be easier to find the white and blue from the movie or the brown from the tv show?


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think your best bet is to go to a uniform supply store. They will be able to hem your pant to any length you provide and will be able to sew patches on your shirt if you provide them. You can buy patches off ebay. The only badges I saw on ebay were plastic, but that my be good enough.

Good luck with your costume.


----------

